# Engine Part Identification



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Please could you help identify the following part and its location?










I believe it is a valve of some descript, which connects between the cam covers and plenum, but can't be sure:


















I've documented everything but this little bugger got away!

Any and all help appreciated.

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Rb25 right?

The part (in picture 1) has nothing to do with that hose in picture 2.

The hose simply goes onto the pipe (picture 3) and into the side of the cam cover.
like so: (ignore the yellow box) you're looking at the hose between plnum and cam cover)









Are you sure the part in pic 1 is not off your lawn mower?


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Heh, cheers for that, Ian.

I received a response from another forum which provided me with a diagram of the IAC Valve, which the piece in the first image was from:
http://www4.wave.co.nz/~lakewood/Skyline/IAC-1.jpg

I also managed to locate the pipe in the left cam cover, as you have described above. A tight fit, but correct nonetheless.

Many thanks for the response,
J


----------

